
Keras and He and Adam Breakthrough - sytelus
https://obilaniu6266h16.wordpress.com/2016/04/12/keras-he-adam-breakthrough/
======
MaysonL
The author's name struck a chord. Turns out that he is likely a great-nephew
(and name-sake) of a physics professor of mine many years ago. [0]

[0] [http://oleksabilaniuk.blogspot.com/2009/04/oleksa-myron-
petr...](http://oleksabilaniuk.blogspot.com/2009/04/oleksa-myron-petrovych-
bilaniuk.html)

~~~
obilaniu
Indeed I am his great-nephew and namesake! Impressive of you to connect the
dots!

~~~
MaysonL
Memory quirks – a memorable name, combining with internet search.

